# best route to trier from Calais



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Didnt know which country to put this in...

Off to the mosel reigeon of germany on fri/sat and starting at trier and travelling north to Koblenz

Starting at Calias whats the best route that you have found to Trier

I have looked at the map and cant decide but would like to know which route you have found is best. I see that going north into belguim then SE past brugge, brussels etc is the shortest but would welocome any alternative that for instance pass nice stopping places for lunch, supermarkets en route nice aire to say half way etc

cheers
Phill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Defo turn left up to Belgium and then right down to Luxembourg.
Free motorway all the way, easy to do within the day...

Have you checked on the floods ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, definitely go into Lux on the way - you can fill up with diesel as you enter Luxembourg on the autoroute from Brussels. I can't remember the road number / towns, but also if you follow the Mosel into Trier on the Luxembourg side (note filling stations just before the border again!) you will approach the Stellplatz / campsite in just a few KM's from the border.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

tonka said:


> Have you checked on the floods ?


Thanks Tonka
Yes its OK at the moment as my firm has an offive in germany so getting regular reports
weather outlook looks great too.

Phill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a dead boring run through Belgium for nearly 300 miles. I suppose you could go across country via Lille but to be honest that part of Northern France and Belgium is pretty dull. Maybe you could break it up and do Ypres or some of the WW1 stuff on route.

Just a word of warning if you do belt down the motorway to Trier. We nearly ran out fuel on the last 50 miles of motorway to Trier. Just forest and no service stations.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

As Barry says a very boring drive through Belgium/N. France.
When we did the Mosel we stopped at Ypres for a night to get the Menin Gate ceremony then went on to Verdun for a couple of nights (not a big diversion), then on to Trier. If you are stopping in Trier for the night then I would avoid the Stellplatz at the bus station by the river, it is the worst we have stayed on in Europe.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> Defo turn left up to Belgium and then right down to Luxembourg.
> Free motorway all the way, easy to do within the day...
> 
> Have you checked on the floods ?


Ditto but no need to go anywhere near Bruges.

A29 North to Grande Synthe

Then A25 SE towards Lille.

Go past Lille (not through it!) Then take A15 towards Tournai then past Mons, Charleroi and Namur to the N4 and just follow that all the way down to Arlon.

I have my first overnight there at a brilliant free aire that offers water, waste disposal and EHU it's in a really secure area at the rear of the regional Fire and Rescue HQ.

Then an early start next day and a visit to the Shell station in Steinfort just over the Luxembourg border for my first fill up after leaving home. From there to Trier via the motorway is about an hour depending on traffic.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Stanner said:


> A29 North to Grande Synthe
> 
> Then A25 SE towards Lille.
> 
> Go past Lille (not through it!) Then take A15 towards Tournai then past Mons, Charleroi and Namur to the N4 and just follow that all the way down to Arlon.


I would choose the same route. Though it is about 15 km shorter via Brussels, it is quite likely that you loose the saved time, and more, in the congestions around Brussels.

It is true that this is not the most interesting route, but there still are some things worth seeing on the way:

First there is Lille itself. The old city centre is quite nice, has some interesting buildings, and a lot of shopping opportunities. If you are on a diet, give the Patisserie Meert (27 rue Esquermoise) a really wide berth! :wink:

If you are interested in civil engineering marvels, then just before Charleroi, in La Louvière, you will find a series of 4 hydraulic ship lifts designed by Edwin Clark, the guy who is also responsible for the Anderton Boat Lift. (A modern boat lift at Thieu, within spitting distance of the lowest of the old four, completes the collection.)

From there it is just a short detour to the Ronquières inclined plane.

About Charleroi it is said that it is the ugliest city of the world, and I must admit that there is some truth in this statement. :wink: But still, the CORA hypermarket at the Northern edge is a good place to refill the fridge.

Namur, on the other hand, is rather pretty. However bustling with traffic. From here on the landscape becomes more and more interesting.

The Aire at Arlon is really good, but also rather popular. Not far away, just a hop over the French border, there are some Maginot-line forts which can be visited at certain times.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Boff said:


> The Aire at Arlon is really good, but also rather popular.


We have never failed to get a space- but never visit at really popular times of year and also try to get there in good time to find a space.

It's location does mean that people tend not to stay there more than just overnight - it's not exactly the place you would choose to top up your tan. :wink:

But the (almost) perfect overnight spot.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have just come home from Bernkastel Klues via Diekirch in Luxembourg. (you can read my blog >here<) Diekirch to Calais is about 240 miles and as long as you do not get caught in traffic around Brussels it is easily do-able in a day.

From Calais go to Brugges, Gent, Brussels, Namur all on the Autoroute then take the N4 dual carriage way to Bastogne then the N84/N75 to Ettlebruck and Diekirch.
In Diekirch there is a motorhome stop over site 1/2 mile out of the town at Camping La Sure, 12 Euros a night with electric. From here it is about 90 miles to the Mosel via Echternach, and Bitburg. They are all good roads and the journey from Namur is at least scenic.
peedee


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peedee said:


> I have just come home from Bernkastel Klues via Diekirch in Luxembourg. (you can read my blog >here<) Diekirch to Calais is about 240 miles and as long as you do not get caught in traffic around Brussels it is easily do-able in a day.
> 
> From Calais go to Brugges, Gent, Brussels, Namur all on the Autoroute then take the N4 dual carriage way to Bastogne then the N84/N75 to Ettlebruck and Diekirch.
> In Diekirch there is a motorhome stop over site 1/2 mile out of the town at Camping La Sure, 12 Euros a night with electric. From here it is about 90 miles to the Mosel via Echternach, and Bitburg. They are all good roads and the journey from Namur is at least scenic.
> peedee


I no longer go anywhere near the Brussels ring road unless absolutely forced to. The route past Lille can be bad, if you catch it at the wrong time of day, but it's never been as bad as some of my experiences getting round/past Brussels.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> In Diekirch there is a motorhome stop over site 1/2 mile out of the town at Camping La Sure, 12 Euros a night with electric. From here it is about 90 miles to the Mosel via Echternach, and Bitburg. They are all good roads and the journey from Namur is at least scenic.
> peedee


Just looked at a map and there should be no need to go to Bitburg to get to Trier. You should be able to continue down the Sure valley from Echternach towards Trier.

We came round the northern section of Brussels ring road travelling east without problem but I did notice a terrible tail back of traffic travelling west. Not 100 percent certain but thought is was caused by road works?

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Boff said:
> 
> 
> > The Aire at Arlon is really good, but also rather popular.
> ...


We have. But I agree that it is a perfect spot for one night.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to all
I am off now so see you when i get back unless i hook up via wifi

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Thanks to all
> I am off now so see you when i get back unless i hook up via wifi
> 
> Phill


 No free wifi at McD in Germany unless you have (or can borrow) a German mobile ("Handy") phone number. :roll:


----------

